
You Can Do It in SQL, Stop Writing Extra Code for It - ingve
https://dev.to/geshan/you-can-do-it-in-sql-stop-writing-extra-code-for-it-lok
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18679957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18679957)

70+ points

